# Garmin GPS on eBay



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

I am thinking of upgrading my Legend to the Legend Color. How come I look at Cabala's price and then see fifty bucks less on eBay? And that's a Buy it Now price with factory warrany and all the extras with the unit that Cabala has? What am I missing here? Why the lower price?
Anybody buy a unit that is like that on eBay? Was it OK?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I tried to buy a Garmin GPS through ebay about a year and a half ago. I have bought quite a few things through ebay and this particular deal was the only one I've had a problem with. I ended up getting burned but ebay's "buyer protection" plan helped out and I recovered a good deal of the money that I'd spent. I thought I might be done with ebay at that point but after a while took another shot and I ended up finding a nice unit (Garmin GPSmap 76S) for a good deal and that one went through without a hitch. I've been very happy with it and had no problems. There's another online store that sells GPS's at good deals and they're not affiliated with ebay. I'm trying to find the address. If I do, I'll post it for you.

Good luck !

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Michigan Hunter,

this isn't the site I was thinking about but it looks pretty good. They've got the Garmin Legend Color that Cabela's sells for $349 for only $279 and free shipping ! I looked on ebay and the ones I saw on there were about $289 (buy it now). If you don't want to mess with ebay, check out this site :

http://gpsnow.com/

Hope you get the one you want for a good price !

John


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Michigan Hunter said:


> I am thinking of upgrading my Legend to the Legend Color. How come I look at Cabala's price and then see fifty bucks less on eBay? And that's a Buy it Now price with factory warrany and all the extras with the unit that Cabala has? What am I missing here? Why the lower price?
> Anybody buy a unit that is like that on eBay? Was it OK?


Garmin gives the retailer a MSRP and the retailer sets price according to the profit margin that they work under. Cabellas, being the "Worlds Foremost Outfitter" does not neccesarily mean a lower price, but they have a large enough customer base that they don't need to sell for less. Others want the customers to return for the limited inventories that they carry, so they are more willing to deal on price.

New in the Box, means just that...NEW in the Box...shouldn't matter if its Cabellas, or Ebay, or anyone else.

Check out the site that Jpollman posted. Looks like a better deal...


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

Wow, quite the site. I am impressed. Thanks guys, I might just use them.
I have had my Legend for 3 1/2 years and I am ready to upgrade. The Legend Color looked like the way I wanted to go. I have been using GPS probably 8-10 years and don't go anywhere without it. Have the Metro Guide CD and Topo Maps. Use the Metro around here and traveling somewhere. The have the Topo's loaded where I am hunting. The Legend allows that and it is perfect. With color and more memory it will give even better service.
Thanks again.


----------



## BASSNTAZ (Nov 10, 2003)

You may want to check "cheaperthandirt.com". When I bought my vista last year they were 60.00 less than any other place that I could find. On top of that Garmin had an mail-in rebate that took anouther 40.00 or so off.


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

I bought my Magellan Marine on ebay a few years ago. It was alot cheaper than the store plus I got a software package and car charger and some other accessories. I love ebay. Everytime I need to buy something I look there first.


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

Thanks to everyone. I ordered from gpsnow.com. So my wife just bought me my Christmas present. Time to upgrade and see what color does. (if it is as impressive when I went to mapping I will be pleased.)


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Garmin will not honor their warranty for units that are NOT purchased from an authorized dealer (some sold on eBay are from authorized dealers). I have been using gpsnow.com for the past 5 years and they have been a great place to deal with.

Steve


----------

